# Menz Power Lock or Wolf's Body Wrap?



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I've always been a wax-fanboy and have never really opted for sealants as a LSP (bar Jetseal109 which is now used solely on the alloys to finish it off) - I now want to try a sealant considering how far these seem to have come over the past few years.

Now, I am after a glass, mirror-like finish and am considering either Power Lock or Body Wrap. Any preference for the mirror-finish I am after?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Not tried Menz Power Lock but if its a glass like finish that you want, look no further than Wolf's Body Wrap. I've done our black Discovery with it, which looks like a mirror. Everyone has passed comment on how shiny it looks.

I've also just put it on my white RCZ and that too is really shiny and has a wet look to it too. Awesome stuff :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Menzerna Power Lock gives great finish my favorite LSP . 
If you looking for a glass, mirror-like finish , 3-5 coats Werkstat Acrylic Jett + Acrylic Glos gives super glassy finish !


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

most of the finish comes from prep stage, particularly polishing. if you get good prep in most products will leave a great finish, and the finish between most of the products i've tried (mixture of sealants and waxes) i've struggled to tell a noticeable difference in finish. yes, there is a difference, but i'd be buggered if i can tell it from more than a couple of metres away. wolf's body wrap is what i'd choose out of those 2.


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Menzerna Power Lock gives great finish my favorite LSP .
> If you looking for a glass, mirror-like finish , 3-5 coats Werkstat Acrylic Jett + Acrylic Glos gives super glassy finish !


I tried prime/jett side by side with PL over prima amigo on my bonnet and couldn't really tell any difference. Went for WS in the end, although IMO powerlock was more slick.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Radlin said:


> I tried prime/jett side by side with PL over prima amigo on my bonnet and couldn't really tell any difference. Went for WS in the end, although IMO powerlock was more slick.


Without doubt Power Lock gives nice glassy finish with better slickness :thumb: . did you try to apply 4-5 coats of Acrylic Jett ? I think you will notice the surface becomes more glassy after third coat .

.


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Without doubt Power Lock gives nice glassy finish with better slickness :thumb: . did you try to apply 4-5 coats of Acrylic Jett ? I think you will notice the surface becomes more glassy after third coat .
> 
> .


I'm on 7 now.... just can't resist :lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Radlin said:


> I'm on 7 now.... just can't resist :lol:


Only 7 coats, come on man what have you been up to, only another 5 to go :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Hotwaxxx, I think the real question is : am I looking for a glass like sealant that requires minimum maintenance over the winter months i.e. if you dont want to play at all then Wolfs probably your choice. Power Lock can be layered or you can put a coat of your finest waxxx on top when ever your in the mood.

Can you leave your car alone for 6 months ?? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr Face said:


> Only 7 coats, come on man what have you been up to, only another 5 to go :thumb:


Hehe Rome wasn't built in a day Mike. Getting 'the itch' to try AF TC already though.  and waiting for my G3/G4. 12 coats though?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Can't comment on Body Wrap as I've not tried it.. But I do really rate Powerlock. Gives a finish (very) similar to Zaino, but with a little more warmth, but without the hassle. Beads superbly, sheets just well as it beads and leaves a very very slick finish. Is so easy to apply and buff off and is lasting very well too. The only issue to keep shaking the bottle when applying as it can separate. Other than that its just superb. The easiest LSP I've tried. 

The only thing that's put me off Body Wrap is that using ordinary PH neutral shampoo can affect beading performance, and the dedicated Wolf Shampoo is required to maintain performance. Wolf Pack - Please correct me if I'm wrong on this :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Ideally, I would like something that I could add to every week such as I do with my current wax layer where I put down a layer of Dodo Juice Red Mist every second wash (or every two weeks whichever way you look at it).

So for example, I don't mind spending time laying down a base sealant but I would also like to add a quick spritz of something to the base layer every other wash over the winter. 

Oh, and the paintwork is Audi black if that makes any different. I definitely want a slick, mirror finish.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

the finish is all in the prep!!!!!

get the car polished up to a state that your happy with then apply

menz powerlock and you can always add a wax over it if you want to

if you want to top up just use zanio z8 or another similar spray,or even another layer of powerlock

this is a black vectra that was polished with scholl and if i remember correctly topped off with powerlock,this was on a cloudy day


----------



## Shaw Tarse (May 22, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Without doubt Power Lock gives nice glassy finish with better slickness :thumb: . did you try to apply 4-5 coats of Acrylic Jett ? I think you will notice the surface becomes more glassy after third coat .
> 
> Ooooh, this has got may attention. Is the product not as tempremental to apply as the Body Wrapp (ie weather conditions etc) Also what about cost and who stocks Acrylic Jett??
> 
> Sorry if these are basic questions, but I am sitting on the Body Wrapp fence so to speak!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I know it's not an option, but I'd go for Auto Finesse Tough Coat over both with them tbh - it's the best finish I've had so far on my Golf, and even my GF asked me what I'd used on my car!

Otherwise, I guess BW would be the most durable and Powerlock the slickest. I still have a few application issues with BW if I'm honest, which I know is my own fault, but when I have Tough Coat and Powerlock next to it on the shelf, I struggle to justify using it at the moment. My biggest issue being the 'gassing' I seem unable to shake on my black Golf.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

MPL is excellent. I haven't tried the other one.

If you want a true hard candy shell look go for:
Ultima Paint Guard Plus

If you want a bit more of the Nuba depth go for:
Four star UPP or
Blackfire Wet Diamond

MPL is my 4th favorite sealant but is even easier to use than BFWD... Just doesn't look quite as good.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Shaw Tarse said:


> Ooooh, this has got may attention. Is the product not as tempremental to apply as the Body Wrapp (ie weather conditions etc) Also what about cost and who stocks Acrylic Jett??
> 
> Sorry if these are basic questions, but I am sitting on the Body Wrapp fence so to speak!


You can apply Acrylic Jett Trigger in hot or cold climate without any issue . I bought Werkstat Acrylic and Carnuba Jett kit directly from Werkstat website . In UK Werkstat available in Polished bliss .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I know it's not an option, but I'd go for Auto Finesse Tough Coat over both with them tbh - it's the best finish I've had so far on my Golf, and even my GF asked me what I'd used on my car!


 I will control my self ! no more LSP :lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

hotwaxxx said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> Ideally, I would like something that I could add to every week such as I do with my current wax layer where I put down a layer of Dodo Juice Red Mist every second wash (or every two weeks whichever way you look at it).
> 
> ...


You can use the Wolf QD Reparation after every wash to enhance the finish, much in the same way that Red Mist does for Dodo.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> Ideally, I would like something that I could add to every week such as I do with my current wax layer where I put down a layer of Dodo Juice Red Mist every second wash (or every two weeks whichever way you look at it).


I know you are looking for QD but what about P21s Concours wax , very easy to use wipe on - wipe off and gives mirror-like finish .


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not used powerlock but im fairly sure these two are quite different in their make-up so can't really be compared..
powerlock vs zaino Z2 and body wrap vs C1 maybe....


----------



## Shaw Tarse (May 22, 2011)

...Just tried to oreder some Power Lock, However it seams everyone is out of stock (apart from one stockist who wants to charge a lot of postage..I wont name just incase its breaks forum rules) So it must be popular stuff?

I will ask when CYC or Shinearma plan to recieve stock.


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

try motorgeek.

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/menzerna-power-lock-polymer-paint-sealant-p-430.html


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

yetizone said:


> Can't comment on Body Wrap as I've not tried it.. But I do really rate Powerlock. Gives a finish (very) similar to Zaino, but with a little more warmth, but without the hassle. Beads superbly, sheets just well as it beads and leaves a very very slick finish. Is so easy to apply and buff off and is lasting very well too. The only issue to keep shaking the bottle when applying as it can separate. Other than that its just superb. The easiest LSP I've tried.
> 
> The only thing that's put me off Body Wrap is that using ordinary PH neutral shampoo can affect beading performance, and the dedicated Wolf Shampoo is required to maintain performance. Wolf Pack - Please correct me if I'm wrong on this :thumb:


Well just as waxes require a special shampoo (pH neutral) to preserve them, so do nano sealants. And that goes for any nano sealant. Nanolex have a nano shampoo, I believe GTechniq also have one coming also. Normal shampoos won't "destroy" it or remove it, but they will reduce the beading and sheeting, but that's it. We used White Satin on The Wolf's car for the first 6 months that Body Wrap was on it and then once we developed Reparation nano QD we treated it once back in March (I think) and then started washing it with Nano Bathe when we created it. Here's The Wolf's BMW after 1 year and 1 month of having Body Wrap on it >>






Not bad if you ask me :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I know it's not an option, but I'd go for Auto Finesse Tough Coat over both with them tbh - it's the best finish I've had so far on my Golf, and even my GF asked me what I'd used on my car!
> 
> Otherwise, I guess BW would be the most durable and Powerlock the slickest. I still have a few application issues with BW if I'm honest, which I know is my own fault, but when I have Tough Coat and Powerlock next to it on the shelf, I struggle to justify using it at the moment. My biggest issue being the 'gassing' I seem unable to shake on my black Golf.


I don't like gassing on black paintwork - its awful.

So you'd recommend Tough Coat or Powerlock over BW?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You shouldn't put anything over BW. You would be taking away it's cleaning and sheeting properties. It does have some quite remarkable cleaning properties. Our cars do not get as dirty with the Wolf's on, primarily because water does not stick to the car therefore shunning the dirt:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Not tried body wrap yet but menz power lock is the dogs nutts. Easy to apply & remove & absolute brilliant finish & beading! 

I always like to top up sealants with a wax though, just feels right!


----------



## Shaw Tarse (May 22, 2011)

...So, this is my A4 Tdi after a good clean today, and the products applied in the correct order!
The LSP is Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger and two coats have been applied. If i stripped it all off and applied Wolfs Body Wrapp, am i going to et a better finish??

I still like to apply my LSP on a regular basis (almost evry other weekend) so if I applied Acrylic Trigger on top of the Bdy Wrap I presume it will 'mess up' the final finsh.

I am thinking to either sticking with the Acrylic Jett ot trying some Menzerna Power Lock (when its available) as I undserstand both products can be layered.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I know you are looking for QD but what about P21s Concours wax , very easy to use wipe on - wipe off and gives mirror-like finish .


Yes, a very silvery liquid shimmer!!! Awesome if you love waxes, and I feel this one best for silver and light coloured cars! :argie:


----------

